
Show HN: React Tiling Window Manager - nomcopter
https://github.com/palantir/react-mosaic
======
jitl
This is super cool. I've tried a few times to build a tiling window manager in
Javascript, once with Backbone, and once as an extension to Gnome Shell
(yuck!) back in the days of yore. Seems like React is the right fit for this
sort of component -- I could use this component in either my web apps or my
Gnome Shell tinkerings...

I like that there's first-class support for mouse resizing and moving splits;
I like my keyboard-driven AwesomeWM as much as the next nerd, but I frequently
wish that Linux tiling WMs had better mouse support. Split resizing is also
live and fluid, something that few other pane-splitting web components get
right.

